# Licking self in the morning..



## ardavis324 (Jan 14, 2008)

Rajko always licks himself when we wake up in the morning. He will be on the floor near my bed awake, laying there licking his paws, front of his legs, ribs, 'private part', etc. It does not seem to be one specific place as if there is an issue there. It reminds me of the way a cat will do it to clean itself. I only notice it occurring in the morning.

It is kind of annoying to hear it when I am trying to sleep in, but I also want to make sure this isnt a sign of something else? It almost seems like he is doing it out of boredom. Anyone had this "issue"?


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I hear all of them do that in the morning too.... all three kindof annoying- I guess it's like us rubbing our eyes....









Take a peek next time he gets a belly rub....Unless there is an irritation, I wouldn't worry too much about it. If it becomes incessant - Timer does this on occasion licks things like his matress, sheets, pillows, etc I would think it's time for a visit to the vet. 
But just in the morning.....I would not consider that to be a specific worry.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

oh man my dogs do it, too. it's worse then an alarm clock.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

YUCK! I have this issue, too. I hate waking up to that, but a firm "knock it off" does it for mine. 

Sunday morning, though, I woke up after receiving a "kiss" on the lips from Hans. I got the point, got up and took him out. But, I think I would rather wake up to him licking himself than ME. No telling where his tongue had been!


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

Katie's a morning groomer too so we always wake up to her licking and licking... 

I generally sleep through it but will never forget how DH sat up in the middle of the night and said "







it Katie... your







is not a lollipop!" 

Most hilarious thing ever!


----------

